# Sabre RGB 2016 Refresh?



## DerKabelbinder (1. Juni 2016)

*Hallo,*

ich wollte mal fragen, welcher Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Versionen der Corsair Sabre RGB besteht:


Corsair Gaming Sabre RGB Optical, New Logo, USB (CH-9000111-EU) 
Corsair Gaming Sabre 2016 RGB Optical, USB (CH-9303011-EU) 
Ist der Sensor beim 2016er Release immernoch der S3988?
Wie sieht es mit den angeblichen Latenz-Problemen aus, welche in Zusammenhang mit aktuelleren Versionen der Software auftreten sollen? Ist die neuste Sabre (2016) ebenfalls von diesem Problem betroffen?

Gruß,
_Kabelbinder_


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Juni 2016)

Hi DerKabelbinder,

Welcher Sensor es genau ist, muss ich noch in Erfahrung bringen. Der unterschied liegt in dem Upgrade von 8200 dpi Laser und 6400 dpi Optisch auf 10000 dpi Optisch.

Ich habe keine internen Daten zu angeblichen Latenz-Problemen. Weder bei den älteren, noch bei der neuen Version, kann meinerseits kein Problem bestätigen. Der Refresh war wegen der Zusammenführung der unterschiedlichen Sensoren in nur noch ein einzelnes Modell.

Grüße


----------

